# Today in the Fishroom ~ 06/12/08 Jumbo's a teenager!



## Aquamojo (Jan 4, 2003)

Or he will be soon. I thought he was going to be eleven...based on the time line of how long I have been with my wife. (Don't laugh...I will take whatever road marks along the way that I need to remember  ) His birthday is on July 2nd. What I failed to remember was the time we lived together (my wife...not the fish) prior to getting married (again...not the fish.  )...two years...which would make him 13 this July 2nd. He is currently 14" tip to tail end.










I can see a little wear and tear on the old boy. His colors aren't as vivid on his body. I can see his tail drooping a bit at the peduncle...so far I can personally relate to his dilemma being over the half century mark....although my peduncle is just fine thank you.  He has a tear or two on his fins and a couple head dings from the single time I managed to breed him.

Right now he is solo in a 100 gallon tank...which is about three feet away from a 180 gallon tank full of P. Loiselli. The better part of his day at the far end just staring at all the little fishy tidbits. He's actually...and I DON'T understand this...dug a pit and hoovers over it while watching at the other fish (all around 3"). Maybe he thinks sees his girlfriend...or reliving his "romp in the gravel" with some gravel moving.

One thing I know for sure is that I have never had the response on any fish as I have had with this guy over the years. Literally e-mail from all over the world asking questions or commenting. And without fail...he never ceases to amuse. I can gets shots like this time and again. The fish literally hates everything...and has no problem showing it.










I tell two stories about Jumbo. The first was when a local TV station came to do a story about my hobby and the fish. I showed the reporter Jumbo and explained that he is very "interactive". She didn't know what I meant...so I lifted the tank lid and told her to "look inside". When she bent over and looked in , Jumbo came right out of the water to try and bite her nose. She jumped back and screamed. She said, "I never expected that!" Funny it didn't make the story...but I kep looking for it on a blooper reel.

The second story was when I was cleaning tanks. I have two tanks upstairs...mentioned above. I generally drain the tanks out the nearby window. The top of his tank was off. I reached across the top of the tank to open the window. That quick he jumped up and bit me behind the arm...drawing blood. Shortly after that I was at a family picnic. I had a lot of fun showing my nieces and nephews the teeth marks saying, "my fish bit me". LOL

I have quite a few Managuense in my collection...and a variety of species. None has ever given me the hobby rush like this guy.

I plan on shooting a bunch of photos of Jumbo around his birthday. More to follow.


----------



## myselfdotcom (Sep 19, 2006)

wow beauty...and old fish


----------



## Desi&lt;3 (Feb 13, 2008)

He looks GREAT for his age!


----------



## edburress (Jun 9, 2007)

beautiful fish :thumb:


----------



## shamish (Apr 7, 2008)

Awesome!!! He's gorgeous!


----------



## Mr_Yellow_Shoes (May 28, 2008)

Wow, that is a beautiful fish


----------



## Reiner (Jul 17, 2002)

I'll never get tired of looking at Jumbo the CICHLID CELEBRITY.

Also his age really shows your detication to this wonderful hobby.


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

Two great stories, as well!

He's still stunning...I don't care how old he is.

And I think I would get along just fine with "Jumbo" most days... :wink:


----------



## heylady (Oct 14, 2004)

He sure is a beauty and I love the stories about him!! :thumb:


----------

